# Need help with striking!



## Aretow (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been doing MMA for about 5 years now and I've come to realize that I am a much better grappler than I am a striker. Which is really odd because I have a body type of a striker and the speed. I really want to get better at striking but don't know how, its not like I train striking any less than I do grappling. Also when I spar I tend to over-think and over analyze everything, when it is stand up sparing, but then when I or my opponent gets taken down to the ground, I feel much more free, and I can't think a lot clearly. Is this normal? I am don't understand why striking is so hard for me? Can someone help?


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi!



Aretow said:


> I've been doing MMA for about 5 years now and I've come to realize that I am a much better grappler than I am a striker.



Ok.



> Which is really odd because I have a body type of a striker



Mate. There is no such thing as a 'body type' that defines your preferences. Thats rubbish.



> and the speed.



Speed is overrated.



> I really want to get better at striking but don't know how, its not like I train striking any less than I do grappling.



Then train more striking than you do grappling.



> Also when I spar I tend to over-think and over analyze everything, when it is stand up sparing, but then when I or my opponent gets taken down to the ground, I feel much more free, and I can't think a lot clearly. Is this normal? I am don't understand why striking is so hard for me? Can someone help?


Yeah, its normal because you obviously prefer ground fighting. Accept it, or fight against it.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree with some of Cyriacus's statements. I dont' see anything wrong with favoring grappling. I"m actually the reverse, but I don't train grappling some throws and uprooting but I don't like ground work personally. I think some reflex drills would be helpful as well as sparring more, however when you spar do no ground fighting. This I think might help you become more well rounded in my opinion. 

I do agree with Cyriacus though I don't feel like there is a build for one type of fighting, you fight how you fight period. Maybe some are more agile or limber, perhaps have more natural strength etc but at the end of the day you'll train and fight the way you choose regardless of frame, build, and size.


----------



## martial sparrer (Mar 18, 2013)

now for a little more....first off it can be hard to accept the fact that getting hit in the face is not pleasureable....be prepared to get hit...make peace with it....get used to it.  I say try some drills where you practice with someone safe....take some safe shots....work on movement, ducking, slipping....etc.  don't over think it but let your mind flow freely and react.  use some combos in punching and kicking....but remember you will get countered.  I think speed is REALLY important.....I practice just evading with a partner....then I practice getting hit only.  if you look even at the UFC....gsp HATES getting hit, and even this past fight....even gsp needs to work on striking....


----------



## Kalamazoo Ninja (Mar 18, 2013)

You could train your fists by punching into a bucket of rice...or work on counter striking.


----------



## KingDiesel (Apr 25, 2013)

Boils down to a couple things either your not comfortable hitting people or your not comfortable getting hit.  but thats ok its easy to get over the more your spar since you have the want to get better at striking the easier it will be and you probably grapple more than you strike thats why you prefer to grapple but that Comfort your seeking in your striking comes in time lastly dont be afraid of injury just hop right in and Bang you will be fine


----------

